# Missing navigation bar at homepage (Firefox 3.5.1)



## MasterM (Jul 31, 2009)

How can I fix this?


----------



## noONE (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, you could use a better browser, Opera 9.64 or 10 Beta  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have you tried switching skins? i.e to GBAtemp Lite, is it there then? 
After that, try changing back again?


----------



## MasterM (Jul 31, 2009)

GBAtemp classic and lite is working properly. Reverting back to v3 didn't solved the problem. I'll stick to Classic theme. Thanks for helping


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 31, 2009)

This belongs in the bug section I think
I can see everything perfectly fine with FF 3.0.12


----------



## DanTheManMS (Aug 2, 2009)

If you have any sort of ad-blocker at all, try disabling it and see if the buttons return.  Perhaps you've got something in your userContent.css file that accidentally blocks images with the same dimensions as the GBATemp navigation bar.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 3, 2009)

I have to say, Firefox has become very buggy with every new update. They say they fix bugs but I think they're just breeding them (weak pun, I know). I'm still using Firefox but I think I'll start using Chrome. It has a nice touch to it.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 3, 2009)

Nope, it works for me with Firefox 3.5.1
Try force refreshing the page (Ctrl +F5), or it's probably a problem with one of your addons.  

Sometimes, the site is so slow that it doesn't load an image properly, but this is easily fixed with a refresh.


----------

